# Blogs about the Philippines



## kaninfordays (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi everyone!

My husband and I just moved to the Philippines and it's really good to know that there's an expat community to turn to when we have questions. 

Just wondering if anyone has ever blogged about their experiences in the Philippines? I just want to gain a glimpse into what I've gotten myself into, lol. 

Reading blogs was a great way to figure things out as an expat in South Korea when I was living there for a bit, and I'm sure it's the same for here. 

I recently just started writing my own experiences online and would love to get hooked up to others who have blogs. 

Let me know, thanks!
Jeana


----------



## aizadenina (Jan 30, 2014)

*Travelling Blogs*

There are actually tons. Just Google it my dear, you will be seeing a lot of great places to read about the Philippines. <snip>


----------



## Pigeon Messenger (Jan 29, 2014)

Hello, Nice to see more Canadian going to the Philippines to live. I was in Cavite last Feb 2013 for 1 month. My G-F is Philipina but is now a Canadian citizen. We Plan to sell our house and move there because we like the weather and it's more affordable to live. We drove to Imus Cavite to visit her mother. The traffic is a little crazy with no stop sign or traffic lights no side walks must all ways watch for people walking in the way. We stayed in the province in Carasushi near Alfonso Cavite. Laid back farming area clean air and cooler. Our grocery bill was about $50 to $60 Canadian per week including beer. Dentist is $12.00 to clean teeth. Did our shopping during the week because the main roads are too busy on the weekends. I feels more safer in the province and Batangas are. We are looking for land to buy in Tagaytay, Alfonso and the other side of Taal Volcano in Lipa Batangas. Lipa is listed as a fist class city so no problems to find Hospitals, Shopping malls, Dentist etc... I am told by many Philipino that taxes are cheap for property like $20.00 per year. But land must be in a Philippines born person names. We can only buy a condo or least the land and you can built a house on it. My calculation for me and my future wife expense for one month is about $675-$725 Canadian dollars but that is with our house paid off. The most expenses there is a car and the gas. Hope some of this info helps you. Good luck and hope the best and enjoy.


----------



## kristen f (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi Jeana, I'm from Vancouver and moving to Manila in about 3 weeks - feeling nervous but excited! Where from Canada do you hail from and where are you staying in Philippines? Let me know if you have any tips for me. Take care.


----------

